# USPS



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A video about the Post Office.

It is from OAN... but it is telling you facts that are getting distorted by the media and the Dem's.

Who would figure people would distort the facts.

This goes hand in hand with Mail in voting.

Again...

1. If you can stand 6 ft apart in Walmart and are required to wear a mask.... you can vote in person.

2. If masks work at "not spreading" the virus.... then you can vote.

3. If you see the facts about NYC and its mail in voting 20% or more of the ballots were invalid.... so how can that work?

Again OAN is just telling the people facts that other media outlets are not. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The old story about the boy that cried wolf had the people no longer believing him after three lies. What is this now about number 20 or 30 big lies? Now we hear about them carrying off mailboxes and big flatbed trucks. They forget to mention the new ones sitting where the old ones were.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Exactly about the picture of the mailboxes on the truck.

They forget that they got upgraded. Also they forget that mail boxes get monitored for use. IE: if a mail box was only getting 10 letters a week in a certain area (or what ever the percentage/number) they pull it. Because it is not efficient for the mail person to waste time stopping and at that box everyday. When they have 20+ amazon boxes to deliver that day.

I have a few friends that work as mail carriers. They say they now have to make two trips a day just because of AMAZON or any home delivery type things. This doubles around major holidays...ie: Christmas, Mothers Day, etc. Because of specials companies run. So your "letter" type mail can get delayed. The ones who work the "rural" routes made the comment that they switched from using cars or a chev blazer to mini vans because of all the packages they now deliver. Plus they have to go "refill" the vehicles twice a day... ie: do half your route... drive back to the Post office... then do the other half.

this just shows you how over worked they are in certain area's. I asked them what they think of the mail in voting issue. They all stated it would be a mess. One of them is a Dem as well. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Did you know... .Pelosi rejected a bid to fund the USPS another 10 billion... she isn't about helping the USPS she is about flaming a fake issue and push mail in voting. :bop:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Chuck do you think things can ever get back to normal where people act on principle and respect each other? :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Honestly....

NOPE... the people running our goverment are too much politizied. This is both parties. They think it is an US vs THEM type thing.

Like I have stated for years. No matter what political party you identify with YOU ARE THE MINORITY. 40% of the nation on a whole is Right leaning... 40% of the nation is LEFT leaning.... 20% is Central. So you see most of the time you are in the 40% or under.... So why should 40% make rules one sided for the rest of the 60%... they need to work together. that is how the system was set up.

Then when times of need happen dont hold stuff hostage. Look at every single relief bill that has come forward during COVID. Dem's are the ones "attaching" stuff to it that has nothing to do with COVID. The one stickler that is now going on is the LIABILITY...ie: People/business cant be sued because of COVID. Like I mentioned before.... if you got COVID you could just list 10 places you were at and go sue each one. Basically throw a pile of "S" at the wall and see what sticks. You could even list places you didnt even visit but someone else did and you were with that person later. yeah that is how stupid this could become. Lawyers are drooling waiting for the smoke to clear so they can start suing!!1 This also goes for business's who opened up and the goverment fined... lawyers are waiting to get a piece of the State or Feds on this as well. That is the sad part and honestly why they need that verbage in the bill so they can't sue.... but the Dem's dont want that. Interesting isn't it.... oke: Also most insurance on businesses wont cover you in this law suit. It will come out of the owners own pockets. So yeah... you aren't going after "INSURANCE" money.

Also you hear the talk about the Post office.... Did you know that Trump and republicans offered 10 extra BILLION in funds... but Pelosi denied it.... WHAT THE HELL.... she isn't about comprimise at all. I know others will say same thing happened when Obama was in office.... yes and also no. Sometime they did when it was for the good of all. Also there wasn't a pandemic during that time as well. But now they are not doing crap to help the people. They are advancing progressive BS. How come Nancy wont bring the Reps back to get a covid bill done... but will for USPS... that should tell you alot right there. 1. She doesn't care about COVID... 2. They blew COVID out of the water to scare people. Because if you are serious about it... get the bills passed!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Chuck do you think things can ever get back to normal where people act on principle and respect each other? :beer:


 Not with ANTIFA and Black lives Matter in the streets and some of our politicians not condemning the riots. The divide is getting greater and greater and I worry where it will lead. If the dems try take our guns I'm fear things could get tense. I wanted to keep mine for my grandchildren, but the dems are so nuts I started dumping a few. So far I advertised and got rid of my 6.5 Grendel on bismanonline. I enjoy shooting, but I don't want the gov giving me $50 for a $2000 gun and considering it a by back. I am going to sell most and I'll have to leave the grandkids something else. I don't think they will take my single shots, or muzzle loaders.

In the past the dems denied they would go after guns, but now they say outright "we are coming after your guns". Look at your own country and tell me what would happen to you if you walk up town with a semi auto handgun. You lost a chunk of your freedom in Canada. Maybe your like some of the guys down here that think they don't care about handguns because they only have shotguns. Who will support the guy with the shotgun when they come for his after all the others are gone?

It will be hard to work together because the liberals have shown us their word is worth nothing.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They need to Privatize the PO... no business would ever survive in the private sector like they run theirs


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Interesting...

https://twitter.com/RepJamesComer/statu ... 86/photo/1

From CNN.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

This was peoples worries back in JUNE...

So again... how can you "fix" a system in less than 2 months??? Also if Pelosi can go to a hair stylist without wearing a mask... you can go vote while wearing one. :bop:

In MN and other states if you get a hair appointment you have to wear a mask as the client.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Michigan clerks rejected 10,694 mailed ballots during the August 4 primary.
> 
> Almost 900 were rejected because the voter was dead.
> 
> Donald Trump will lose if Democrats get their way and spend billions of dollars for universal, mandatory, mail-in voting.


Just read this on twitter. Dont know if it is true or not. But shows you there is issues with mail in voting. When you have 10K votes being rejected in a primary.... think of what that would be during a national election. Could be 100K... per state... that is a pretty big issue. :bop:


----------

